# Cronjob im Confixx einrichten



## Tageslicht (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen , ich hoffe mal hier richtig zu sein ! 

Ich habe mal folgende Frage : 

Mein Webanbieter bietet mir Cronjobs an und nun weiss ich nicht ganz was ich bei 
"Befehl " hinschreiben muss ! 

Ich habe mal gelesen " Path zu PHP und Path zu der Datei " 

Also ich möchte eine PHP datei ausführen !

Weiss jemand wie sowas aussehen muss ? 


Mfg Tageslicht


----------



## imweasel (7. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ein gültiger Eintrag könnte z.B. so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
/usr/bin/php /home/user/script.php
```
Natürlich musst du die Pfade passenden zu deinem System nehmen.


----------

